# Pattern for a dress pattern



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Google has failed me! I would love to make some of the clothes for Bella and Socrates. Does anyone know of a pattern for a doggie dress? I have a pattern for coats and beds and several knitted sweater patterns but I would love to make Bella a couple of the dress type styles.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

heres one that i used

http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freedogdresspattern.html


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea and I made a vest from that site too!  Good Luck


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I downloaded both of the patterns.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Did you make one yet?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

No Christmas got in the way, that and my foster babies. I'm hoping my life will slow down a little now that Christmas is over.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

In the vest one, it says to velcro it, however I put some of that stretchy stuff in its place and attached everything and its wonderful...If I can get some batteries I will take a picture of Peanut's.

I want to make a Jacket with that pattern.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*I love it!*

That dress is so cute. Thanks for the pattern! I don't know if I'll ever end up making it, but maybe??


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought a couple of patterns for dog outfits, I have found ALL of them too big. I just made my own pattern, took awhile, but I got it down now!


----------

